# cake flour for all purpose



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey,
If my recipe for a velvet or carrot cake calls for all purpose flour, how can I sub for cake flour. I thought it might make the cake lighter in texture. What are the conversions ?

Thanks:smiles:


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

If I were you I'd just find a velvet or carrot cake recipe that already calls for cake flour. You can use cake flour instead of all-purpose flour in recipes by increasing the cake flour by 2 tablespoons per cup, but that in some recipes the substitution may cause sinkage or collapse.


----------

